# Blaues Auge...



## Silenzz (14. April 2010)

N'Abend,

So ehm gestern war nicht grad der beste Tag in meinem Leben ich hatte ein klein wenig Streß etc. aber najo erstmal nichts großes draus gemacht, allerdings sind die Kollegen nachher wiedergekommen und ich wurde geonehitted, also seine Faust und mein Gesicht vertrugen sich nicht so gut und er traf mich kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-* Ich ging nach dem Schlag wirklich direkt K.O. und hatte richtig extremes Nasenbluten und was halt dazu gehört. So jetzt hat sich unter dem linken Auge ein kleiner Blauer Fleck entwickelt und links von meiner Nase ist das Stück gesicht schön dick angeschwollen. Tut nicht weh oder so, nur mich würde mal interessieren was man da am besten machen kann damit die Schwellung möglichst schnell weggeht, hatte halt in dem Moment wo es passiert ist leider kein Eis zur Hand ---> Konnte es leider nicht kühlen. Tue jetzt immer wieder Voltaren Schmerzgel drauf, gibts noch etwas anderes was vll. so im Haushalt rumliegt und das man benutzen kann? Wäre euch sehr verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße von einem heute nicht ganz so gutaussehendem Silenzz


----------



## Asayur (14. April 2010)

Versuch es zu kühlen, egal mit was, kannst theoretisch auch ne Flasche Bier aus dem Kühlschrank draufhalten, es muss kein Eis sein zum kühlen (von daher auch das Bild mit dem Steak in den Cartoons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Silenzz (14. April 2010)

Also es bringt schon was das jetzt immer noch zu kühlen? Ich machs direkt mal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2010)

jup, einfach Kühlen. Das lindert die schwellung.


----------



## Ykon (14. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also es bringt schon was das jetzt immer noch zu kühlen? Ich machs direkt mal danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber damit wird "nur" die Schwellung gelindert. Mit dem blauen Auge dürfest du wohl länger rumlaufen. Da bleibt dir leider wirklich nur noch die Voltarencreme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. April 2010)

Ja die Schwellung ist auch das ekelhafteste daran, der blaue Fleck ist jetzt nicht sooo groß, der ist eig ziemlich minimal also nichts was einem wirklich auffällt ausser man sieht mich im richtigen hellen und achtet da bisschen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (14. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ja, aber damit wird "nur" die Schwellung gelindert. Mit dem blauen Auge dürfest du wohl länger rumlaufen. Da bleibt dir leider wirklich nur noch die Voltarencreme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ne möglichst spektakuläre Ausrede *gg*


----------



## Damokles (14. April 2010)

Also das Beste Hilfbummsdings ist:

Für 8 Personen braucht man:

Für den Mürbeteig: 
150 g Mehl 
½ Pck. Backpulver 
50 g Zucker 
100 g Butter 
1 Prise Salz 
 Für den Belag: 
2 EL Rosinen 
1 EL Rum 
400 g Äpfel, grob gerspelte 
 etwas Zitronensaft 
50 g Mandeln (Blättchen) 
 Für den Guss: 
1 Ei(er), davon das Eigelb 
½ TL Zimt 
125 ml Sauerrahm 
2 Ei(er), davon das Eiweiß 


Einen Teig kneten. Mürbteig in eine gefettete bemehlte Kastenform legen. Mit einer Gabel Teig einstechen.
Belag auf den Mürbteig geben.
Im vorgeheizten Backrohr180°Grad ca. 25 Minuten backen.
Inzwischen Eigelb und Zucker/Zimt schaumig schlagen, Sauerrahm zugeben und zuletzt den Eischnee darunter heben.
Auf dem vorgebackenen Kuchen verteilen und weitere ca. 25 Minuten bei 180°Grad backen.


Und schon hast Du das blaue Auge vergessen!
Gute Besserung

Ach ja... 
Bevor ich es vergesse, mit Voltaren am Auge rum zu doctern, ist nicht so prickelnd...
Beipackzettel lesen ftw oder erst den Arzt fragen.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

Pferde Creme, bringt zwar nix aber brennt wie sau - dann haste andere Sorgen als dein Blaues Auge.


----------



## Karius (14. April 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> Bevor ich es vergesse, mit Voltaren am Auge rum zu doctern, ist nicht so prickelnd...
> Beipackzettel lesen ftw oder erst den Arzt fragen.



Oder sich mit frisch eingesauten Händen an Stellen kratzen die plötzlich zu jucken anfangen... Gaaaanz unkluge Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach mal zur Apotheke oder zum Arzt, je nachdem wie schlimm es ist. Seit das mal einem Kumpel passiert ist heisst das bei uns noch "die Treppe runter gefallen. Ehrlich!" 

Gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (14. April 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Oder sich mit frisch eingesauten Händen an Stellen kratzen die plötzlich zu jucken anfangen... Gaaaanz unkluge Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das schaffe ich Grundsätzlich immer, wenn ich am Poliermotor stehe.
Ich habe dann meine Hände voll mit nassem Bimssteinmehl und meine Nase fängt derbe an zu jucken.
Aber so komm ich dann mehrmals am Tag in den Genuss eines frisch gewaschenen Gesichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2010)

Wund- oder Sportsalben gehören nicht in die Augen. Wofür steht das in den Packungsbeilagen? Damit macht man mehr kaputt, als es hilft. 
Eine Schwellung behandelt man immer noch am besten, indem man die Stelle kühlt, kühlt und kühlt. Kühlakku in ein dünnes Handtuch wickeln und immer wieder kurz auf die Stelle drücken. Dabei sollte man natürlich behutsam vorgehen, weil die Haut um die Augen sehr empfindlich ist. Ganz praktisch ist es auch, einen Löffel in den Kühlschrank zu legen und dann auf's Auge zu halten.


----------



## Deadlift (15. April 2010)

Pack dir den nächsten Schwörer den du findest und sag ihm seine Mutter kocht die Suppe ned knusprig genug.
Lass dir das andere Auge auch noch blau schlagen und geh als EMO.

Sparst dir n Arschvoll MakeUp und Grund haste auch gleich.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wund- oder Sportsalben gehören nicht in die Augen. Wofür steht das in den Packungsbeilagen?



Packungsbeilagen lügen sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. April 2010)

ernsthaft: leg dir ein rohes steak aufs auge. das hilft wirklich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Pack dir den nächsten Schwörer den du findest und sag ihm seine Mutter kocht die Suppe ned knusprig genug.
> Lass dir das andere Auge auch noch blau schlagen und geh als EMO.
> 
> Sparst dir n Arschvoll MakeUp und Grund haste auch gleich.



Jetzt mußt ich heulen vor Lachen und alle Kollegen gucken doof......und DU bist Schuld!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Heparin Salbe hilft bei blauen Flecken - wahrscheinlich auch beim blauen Auge.


----------



## Potpotom (15. April 2010)

Sowas hatte ich auch mal, hatte Feieradend und bin in die Tiefgarage um nach Hause zu düsen... kaum beim Auto angekommen, kam so ein Typ und meinte:

"Ich zähl jetzt bis 3 und dann hau ich dich um!" 
"1,2,3 BÄM"

Während ich also völlig bedäppert da rumstand und mich fragte was gerade passiert... da lag ich auch schon vorm Auto. Bin natürlich zur Polizei, Arzt etc.pp. und er hat mir ein leichtes Schmerzmittel und ein paar Geltaschen gegeben.

Die dann einfrieren und aufs Auge bzw. auf die Schwellung legen - die sind wunderbar weil du die leicht formen kannst. Und so nebenbei, das "blaue" Auge wurde irgendwann so richtig hässlich gelb - hat gefühlte Monate gedauert bis das wieder weg war.

PS: Der Typ hat später übrigens ausgesagt, er hätte mit jemanden gewettet, dass er den nächstbesten einfach mal umklatscht. Sachen gibts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ernsthaft: leg dir ein rohes steak aufs auge. das hilft wirklich.




Das Stück sieht sau lecker aus :S


----------



## Caps-lock (15. April 2010)

Die Idee mag jetzt natürlich voll abwegig klingen...
Vielleicht solltest du damit zum Arzt gehen um zu vermeiden das du vielleicht irgendwelche heftigeren Verletzungen hast von denen du bis jetzt noch nichts weißt ^^.
So blaues Auge (und nach der Beschreibung scheint deins heftig zu sein) kann auch zu Haarbrüchen führen von denen du vielleicht jetzt noch nichts merkst.


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Geh doch einfach zum arzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2010)

Solang die Schwellung neu ist hilft rohes Fleisch wunderbar, danach hilft nur "abwarten". Das kann durchaus mehrere Wochen dauern bis das wieder weg geht.


----------



## Silenzz (15. April 2010)

Gott meint es echt nicht gut mit mir, die Schwellung ist zwar gut zurückgegangen aber tollerweise ist das blaue Auge größer geworden oÔ Also das blaue ums Auge herum hat sich ausgebreitet -.-* Gestern hats keiner in der Schule gerafft und heut haben mich direkt alle mit Fragen bombadiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja mal gucken warscheinlich geh ich die Tage wirklich zum Arzt sollte sich das nicht bessern.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2010)

Ich sag Dir, da wird gar nichts helfen ausser abzuwarten und das wird auch garantiert ein paar Wochen da sein, mit 2-3 solltest Du schon rechnen.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2010)

Bei mir hats knapp 3 Wochen gedauert bis es ganz weg war, allerdings war das ziemlich böse, wurde beim (Feld)Hockey vom Torwart ausgeknockt und bin mitm Schädel frontal gegen den Pfosten - zum Glück wars nichts schlimmeres als das blaue Auge. Jedenfalls war zum "blauen Auge" noch nen fieser 'Streifen' in meinem Gesicht.. ^^


----------



## Seridan (15. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ernsthaft: leg dir ein rohes steak aufs auge. das hilft wirklich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter, wo haste den das Bild her?? 8)
Das Stück Fleisch sieht ja nun nicht wirklich frisch aus...
Dat Ding würd ich mir auch nicht an mein Auge hängen ^.^

Grüßle


----------



## Quentaros (15. April 2010)

Wenn alles nix hilft, dann lass dir von jemanden in dein Schienbein treten. Tut zwar erstmal weh, aber ich denke dann wirste die Schwellung vom blauen Auge nicht mehr spüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

